# PSP SAK-60 Price



## kirkdj (Jun 7, 2021)

Hey, Installing my home gen system, in planning stages now. Can anyone tell me cost I'd be looking at for one of the PSP SAK-60 amp load shedding relays cost and what you think of them? 
SAK-60 & SAK-60C In 3R Enclosure - PSP Products 

I'm especially interested in how well the frequency drop cut out features work.....


----------



## ebayman (Dec 3, 2021)

kirkdj said:


> Hey, Installing my home gen system, in planning stages now. Can anyone tell me cost I'd be looking at for one of the PSP SAK-60 amp load shedding relays cost and what you think of them?
> SAK-60 & SAK-60C In 3R Enclosure - PSP Products
> 
> I'm especially interested in how well the frequency drop cut out features work.....


one on ebay right now for around 130$


----------



## ebayman (Dec 3, 2021)

ebayman said:


> one on ebay right now for around 130$











PSP SAK- 60 Wireless Generator Load Drop & Load Manage Relay 60 AMP | eBay


60 AMP Wireless Generator Load Drop & Load Manage Relay. • Proprietary, adaptable generator detection and under frequency circuitry. • Installs In-Line with 120 or 240 AC volt connected load. Relay is self.



www.ebay.com


----------

